

Estonians can file their taxes in five minutes - jkaljundi
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/jun/04/jeb-bush/jeb-bush-says-estonians-can-file-their-taxes-five-/

======
Oletros
Spanish tax return is almost the same, you receive a draft, you check it and
confirm it

------
gregmorton
Same in France. You do it online. 2 minutes. :)

